# Do you find smart watches worth it? How has it benefitted you?



## randum (May 17, 2016)

I just bought a basic Casio watch for 20 bucks. It tells the time and it has a stopwatch which I like so i know how long i have been biking, hiking, snowshoeing, swimming or running. I make maps on Google earth and export them to my phone for navigation and GPS when i am out. I have never owned a smart watch, but given their popularity, I am wondering if I should consider one - or if they are just largely marketing gimmicks

I am not interested in having my phone alerts ping my watch.


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

I got a Garmin Instict a year ago. Main reason was to track my windsurfing sessions (don't ask me why, I'm not a racer) and to run without my phone while still tracking the run. It claimed some basic navigation functions as well which have indeed been usefull at times. 

The Instict is not a smartwatch per se, more like an outdoor watch with some limited "smart" features like reading messeges sent to your phone. It has a few very practical functions like track back, which navigates you towards the startpoint in case you get lost. Magnetic compass has been handy too. It doesn't show proper maps but you can save a gpx file and it will show your position on screen relative to the gps track. 

You can also import training excercises like intervals etc or even create them directly on the watch and it will guide you with beeps. Not much of an athlete though so I've only used this to see if it works. 

The wrist HR sensor is not super accurate, esp. on the bike where your wrist can be bent in various positions. Still gives you a generall idea of your effort. 

The Garmin Connect app is ok, provides you with plenty of everyday data like sleep, rest, steps you've taken and floors climbed during the day etc. 

Overall happy with the watch but it is kind of a luxury item. Not really essential but I enjoy looking at the data and haven't regretted the purchase.

The new version, Instict 2 is more compact and able to download different activities from the pre-set ones. There are also solar versions that improve the already very good battery life.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

I’ve been using Apple Watch for about 6 months to track my rides, workouts, sleep, and heart rate. It’s very useful for health and fitness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ktse (Jul 12, 2008)

I have been using a Samsung Galaxy watch since April of this year. It was a gift from my wife but I wouldn't normally go out of my way to get one. 

I'm not a watch person in general. I have normal watches that don't get worn since I see them as redundant when we have smartphones.

That said, I've found this watch useful enough to wear it daily as it compliments my phone. Heart rate monitoring and logging rides and quickly setting up alarms is primarily what I use it for.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

I got a Samsung Galaxy watch. I was excited at the time. Now three months later, I could take it or leave it. I didn't end up using any of the smart features after the first 3-4 days. They end up being novelties with no practicality.

I found out I definitely don't want my wrist vibrating everytime I get a text, spam email, or "car warranty" call. I track rides with my Garmin Edge and/or Smart Phone. Screen is too small for internet, maps, and navigation. My jabra headphones can control Bluetooth audio features on phone. The heart rate monitor doesn't seem to be very accurate.

About the only thing I found useful was the sleep monitor - but then I didn't really like sleeping with the watch on.

So now it's JUST a timepiece.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1st Gen (4 mo ago)

I used a Fitbit for nearly a year, or until the band broke. That is what always happens to my watches. What I found useful about it was the health tracking features, heart rate, sleep time, frequency of activity. My main technology when riding is my cell phone with an app that tracks distance, speed, and routes. A watch seems like a bad decision under my circumstances.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

I have a garmin instinct solar. I love it. 

I like that it broadcasts my heart rate to my Garmin bike computer. 

I also use it for hikes and walks. 

And if I happen to forget my bike computer the watch is a back up. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

There are many use cases and you need to consider where you fit in the spectrum:

1. I don't need this noise, I don't care about it. Answer: don't get anything. Period. You will not be happy.

2. I am concerned about my health from a health perspective and not from a a fitness perspective. Answer, get a smartwatch that has good health tracking.

3. I am concerned about my health from a fitness perspective. Answer, just about any smart watch or fitness tracker will work, find one that matches the metrics you are concerned about.

4. I want to track my rides/fitness/etc. while I ride. Look at a handlebar mounted device (like a Garmin Edge) instead of a watch or wrist-based tracker.

5. I am concerned about privacy and don't trust others with my data. Spoiler alert, everyone exploits your data. If you are dead set on some kind of tracker and you want to control your data better, get an Apple Watch. They still use your data but they don't resell it and they have the best track record on privacy. (Google has one of the worst).

6. I want something to track my rides but I am more than just a biker, I want access to lots of other functions like unlocking doors, playing music, paying for items, checking messages, even making calls. Get a full-function smart watch.

The list goes on and on.

In my mind the bottom line is that everything is a compromise. There is no single way to do it and there is no right way. There are plenty of wrong ways. 

Think about the following carefully:

Privacy
Cost
Invasiveness
Functionality
Durability
Amount of data collected
Depth of data collected
Amount of bike-specific data collected

If you arrange these items in order of importance, we can zero in on your use case. The short answer is that there is no short answer and unless you get more specific, it is hard to say.

In general terms, if you think that you want a smart watch, you should get a smart watch. If you do not think you want one then you should not get one. I resisted it for years, relying on a Fitbit for my health tracking. After getting an Apple Watch I was blown away and kick myself for not making the change sooner. But my wife has only a Fitbit. When hers dies she will not use anything. Everyone is different, there is no simple answer here.


----------



## willowbeast (Jul 10, 2017)

I bought 2 cheapo smart watches. It was cool at first then having to charge them all the time started to get annoying. Now they sit in a drawer and I use my tried and true Aquaracer all the time. It does what it's designed to do, tell me the time and date. I have my phone and Strava for anything else.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

101% worth it.... 
I love being able to to track all of my bio-metrics - only way to see if i am improving.
I also love the fact that it keeps a history of my rides allowing me to rack mileage for the year. 
if i ride a ride that i really like i like being able to have that GPS file 
i don't think it matters if you go Apple, Samsung or Garmin - they all have plusses & minuses
I personally have Garmin Fenix 6 that has Pulse & O2 - it also tracks many more things than my specific activities.... sleep, steps....


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

connolm said:


> I got a Samsung Galaxy watch. I was excited at the time. Now three months later, I could take it or leave it. I didn't end up using any of the smart features after the first 3-4 days. They end up being novelties with no practicality.
> 
> I found out I definitely don't want my wrist vibrating everytime I get a text, spam email, or "car warranty" call. I track rides with my Garmin Edge and/or Smart Phone. Screen is too small for internet, maps, and navigation. My jabra headphones can control Bluetooth audio features on phone. The heart rate monitor doesn't seem to be very accurate.
> 
> ...


I felt exactly like this user. At first, it was cool. I would go for a run, it would track it via gps, but then my wrist buzzing with all the notifications that my phone receives. I don't care about a group message on my run or someone calling. I'm trying to escape, but the watch/phone keeps dragging me back.

I enjoyed the sleep functions, but sleeping with a watch on is an odd experience. My wife now uses it.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

I've been really happy with my Apple Watch (series 6). Tracks everything reliably (including heart rate data), actually has useful smart watch features and has proven really durable so far. 

I also had a Garmin Fenix. It was way more expensive than the Apple Watch, had extremely poor heart rate monitoring, inconsistent activity tracking, could take forever to get a GPS lock, and developed an issue _just_ outside of its 1 year warranty with zero help offered by Garmin other than toss it away and we will sell you another one. 

The biggest downside to the Apple Watch is that you do need to charge it daily. I toss mine on the charger before I get in bed and I'm all set. If I forget, or fall asleep while wearing it, I toss it on the charger before I get in the shower and by the time I'm ready to put it back on, it's nearly fully charged. It charges really fast.


----------



## scoon (Aug 26, 2005)

I've been using a Garmin Instinct Solar for about a year. I got it so that I would not be tied to my phone for gps. I have really liked wearing it. Now that the Instinct2 is out, you should be able to find some good deals on the original Instinct Solar. I would suggest going solar just for the battery life. I probably charge mine 2x a month.


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

FrankS29 said:


> I also had a Garmin Fenix. It was way more expensive than the Apple Watch, had extremely poor heart rate monitoring, inconsistent activity tracking, could take forever to get a GPS lock, and developed an issue _just_ outside of its 1 year warranty with zero help offered by Garmin other than toss it away and we will sell you another one.


Poor heart rate tracking (especially when cycling) seems to be a common theme among most wrist-based watches & monitors other than the Apple Watch. I got a MiBand 6 and eventually decided to get a Polar chest strap.



FrankS29 said:


> The biggest downside to the Apple Watch is that you do need to charge it daily. I toss mine on the charger before I get in bed and I'm all set. If I forget, or fall asleep while wearing it, I toss it on the charger before I get in the shower and by the time I'm ready to put it back on, it's nearly fully charged. It charges really fast.


IMO, the biggest downside to the Apple Watch it assumes / requires you to have an iPhone to set it up & use it.


----------



## Ducman (Feb 29, 2004)

Rod said:


> I felt exactly like this user. At first, it was cool. I would go for a run, it would track it via gps, but then my wrist buzzing with all the notifications that my phone receives. I don't care about a group message on my run or someone calling. I'm trying to escape, but the watch/phone keeps dragging me back.
> 
> I enjoyed the sleep functions, but sleeping with a watch on is an odd experience. My wife now uses it.


I use a galaxy watch LTE specially because it allows me to stay connected when I am riding. I can go ride anytime during the day for as long as I want, and as long as I can send emails back, no one is the wiser that I am out on my bike and not in front of the computer. The freedom its given me is huge


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

TimTucker said:


> Poor heart rate tracking (especially when cycling) seems to be a common theme among most wrist-based watches & monitors other than the Apple Watch. I got a MiBand 6 and eventually decided to get a Polar chest strap.
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, the biggest downside to the Apple Watch it assumes / requires you to have an iPhone to set it up & use it.


The Garmin wasn't just poor when cycling, it was all the time. I would constantly get alerts on my watch of an "abnormal heart rate". I could be sitting on my couch, and it would be recording my heart rate in the 30's bpm. I could be maxed out climbing and it would say my heart rate was 90bpm, while another, significantly more accurate monitor would be showing a heart rate in the 170bpm... 

The Apple watch has always been within 1-2 bpm of even a chest strap when I test them concurrently. The only time I got poor heart rate data from my Apple Watch was when I crashed and I ended up getting a bunch of dirt under the watch, blocking the sensors. Cleaned the back of the watch and my wrist, all good again. 

As for needing an iPhone, not a downside for me.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

FrankS29 said:


> I also had a Garmin Fenix. It was way more expensive than the Apple Watch, had extremely poor heart rate monitoring, inconsistent activity tracking, could take forever to get a GPS lock, and developed an issue _just_ outside of its 1 year warranty with zero help offered by Garmin other than toss it away and we will sell you another one.



I wonder if heart rate accuracy is user specific – How its worn -tight or lose?
I was curious how accurate the HR monitor was so I wore a chest strap paired with my Garmin 1030 Cycling computer and they were VERY close to each other.
Very surprised by the GPS Lock – I ride with the Fenix and the 1030 and both have zero issues with GPS
Sounds like yours may have had issues from the start
I never had any watch warranty issues with Garmin but my old Edge explore died outside of warranty and they sent me a new (refurbished) one



willowbeast said:


> I bought 2 cheapo smart watches. It was cool at first then having to charge them all the time started to get annoying. Now they sit in a drawer and I use my tried and true Aquaracer all the time. It does what it's designed to do, tell me the time and date. I have my phone and Strava for anything else.



You can turn all of this off. My wifes watch beeps or buzzes every 25 seconds – would drive me nuts. I have mine set to NO Alerts.


----------



## norcalbike (Dec 17, 2004)

Apple Watch SE. very accurate strava records compared to phone


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

Bassmantweed said:


> I wonder if heart rat accuracy is user specific – How its worn -tight or lose?
> I was curious how accurate the HR monitor was so I wore a chest strap paired with my Garmin 1030 Cycling computer and they were VERY close to each other.
> Very surprised by the GPS Lock – I ride with the Fenix and the 1030 and both have zero issues with GPS
> Sounds like yours may have had issues from the start
> I never had any watch warranty issues with Garmin but my old Edge explore died outside of warranty and they sent me a new (refurbished) one


I did try different tensions on the wrist strap, nothing improved the accuracy. One of my riding buddies uses a Fenix and his also sucks at heart rate, usually reads really low as well. His usually did lock GPS faster than mine, but there were also occasions where I would get a lock and he was struggling to get his to GPS lock.

My buddy really doesn't care too much about the heart rate data, but I do. 

I try to stay in certain ranges, especially when climbing. It has helped my overall fitness and ability to gain endurance and recover easier. Learning what conditions hurt your body and how to manage your effort has been nothing but a big plus for me, and for that I need accurate heart rate data.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I like a classic, regular watch. But I'm very much in the "I don't need this noise" camp when it comes to smart watches.

The one use case I could see for getting a smart watch would be if I lived in a city like London where contactless payment is pervasive and makes it incredibly easy to use the tube (I went there this summer and got to experience how they've gone all-in on contactless payments recently). I'd get a smart watch so I didn't have to fish my wallet or phone out of a pocket every time I wanted to get on/off the train.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

Harold said:


> I like a classic, regular watch. But I'm very much in the "I don't need this noise" camp when it comes to smart watches.
> 
> The one use case I could see for getting a smart watch would be if I lived in a city like London where contactless payment is pervasive and makes it incredibly easy to use the tube (I went there this summer and got to experience how they've gone all-in on contactless payments recently). I'd get a smart watch so I didn't have to fish my wallet or phone out of a pocket every time I wanted to get on/off the train.


I actually go out of my way now to use Apple Pay whenever possible. Not only do I get better rewards on my Apple card, but as you said, it is so nice to not have to carry a wallet around with me. Saved my butt when I started to crash on a gravel ride a few weeks ago. Re-routed myself to a Mom and Pop country store that I know is nearby and takes Apple Pay. One swipe of the watch and I had myself something to eat and a cold brew coffee.


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

I have an Apple watch and a Garmin Fenix. The Apple watch is handy for taking phone calls (I'm always on the clock), but digs into the back of my wrist on downhilling, probably from the pounding. I tried the Fenix, but it doesn't pair with my phone so no calls, and it doesn't have as much functionality as a Garmin Edge. So I've just ended up wearing nothing (on my wrist, you filthy minds). The Garmin displays the time, and I've got things arranged so my phone is in my EVO hip pack, so I have no pressing need for a watch during DH rides. On trail riding, the Apple is fine.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

FrankS29 said:


> I actually go out of my way now to use Apple Pay whenever possible. Not only do I get better rewards on my Apple card, but as you said, it is so nice to not have to carry a wallet around with me. Saved my butt when I started to crash on a gravel ride a few weeks ago. Re-routed myself to a Mom and Pop country store that I know is nearby and takes Apple Pay. One swipe of the watch and I had myself something to eat and a cold brew coffee.


I think I'm farther away from not needing to carry a wallet at all at least day-to-day.

My wife and I had our credit card companies send us contactless cards prior to our trip and that's what we used. Our friends' older contactless cards didn't work over there, so they had to use their phones. Both seemed to involve roughly equal amounts of annoyingness to fish them out of pockets all the time to use them frequently.

I've been trying to use contactless more back home now that I have it and the implementation here is terrible. The POS hardware at businesses is pretty awful most of the time. Lots of businesses have supposedly compatible hardware, but don't enable contactless payments. Many that do have old/crappy hardware that doesn't work. Some have it, have the system enabled, and don't even know about it because nobody actually uses it. I'm not sure how much I'd want to rely on that sort of thing stateside.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Bassmantweed said:


> I wonder if heart rate accuracy is user specific – How its worn -tight or lose?
> QUOTE]




I've heard they work better with certain skin types than others.

I love my Garmin watch, super handy for a hundred things.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

DennisT said:


> I have an Apple watch and a Garmin Fenix. The Apple watch is handy for taking phone calls (I'm always on the clock), but digs into the back of my wrist on downhilling, probably from the pounding. I tried the Fenix, but it doesn't pair with my phone so no calls, and it doesn't have as much functionality as a Garmin Edge. So I've just ended up wearing nothing (on my wrist, you filthy minds). The Garmin displays the time, and I've got things arranged so my phone is in my EVO hip pack, so I have no pressing need for a watch during DH rides. On trail riding, the Apple is fine.


This is actually a great compromise - Get a cycling computer and a heart rate strap. I would assume this would be more accurate than the optical sensor on watches. 

The bio metrics are only half the benefit. 
I love being able to see my rides online and share them with friends. 
I can also go to trailforks or strava find rides that look cool and download them to my Garmin 1030 and have turn by turn navigation.
Technically the Garmin watches can do this but it is far from practical on such a tiny disply.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

Harold said:


> I think I'm farther away from not needing to carry a wallet at all at least day-to-day.
> 
> My wife and I had our credit card companies send us contactless cards prior to our trip and that's what we used. Our friends' older contactless cards didn't work over there, so they had to use their phones. Both seemed to involve roughly equal amounts of annoyingness to fish them out of pockets all the time to use them frequently.
> 
> I've been trying to use contactless more back home now that I have it and the implementation here is terrible. The POS hardware at businesses is pretty awful most of the time. Lots of businesses have supposedly compatible hardware, but don't enable contactless payments. Many that do have old/crappy hardware that doesn't work. Some have it, have the system enabled, and don't even know about it because nobody actually uses it. I'm not sure how much I'd want to rely on that sort of thing stateside.


It's absolutely going to be regional as to how well something like Apple Pay will work for you. In my area, I have found that it's the smaller, local owned shops that typically take something like Apple Pay while larger big box places are slow to bring it on. 

Home Depot doesn't take it, but the locally owned Ace Hardware up the street from me does. Thankfully a new owner has taken over the Ace Hardware by me and the prices have come out of the sky, and they brought on a ton of new product. So, I get a shorter drive and I can swing in, grab what I need and pay right from my watch. Home Depot and their self-checkout lanes that don't take Apple Pay can suck it.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Garmin Instinct. I really like that it can interface with multiple remote temperature sensors. I find that super-nice in the winter time. No issues with the GPS, it's always worked great looking back at the Strava tracks it uploads. Battery life is good, flashy color-screen stuff is bad for battery life IME. Also, watches suck for nav, so that's really more of a "backup". Like in the Iditarod I uploaded the 350 mile course, "just in case", but I also had it on my eTrex and In-Reach. More of a **** hits the fan thing if I have to nav with it. It's just smart enough that I use a few of the features, also for tracking snow-shoe trails and other stuff, but not so smart that I'm paying $800 for maybe a tiny bit of the capability I'll actually use. This is an area where they really want to sucker you in IMO to pay for a lot of extra stuff they want to convince you that you'll use every day.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

I like analog one-hand 24-hr watches. Simplistic utility at its finest.

Just me personally, but the last thing I need is yet ANOTHER annoying, expensive little electronic gnat buzzing distracting alerts into my ear and feeding me way too much information that I then feel I need to somehow process and possibly action. There is already more than enough of this crap happening via phones, cars, instant messengers, and everything else. Strangely, I can tell when my heart rate is up, I know if I slept well or poorly, and I know where I've been and how much time it took, all without a device to tell me about it. Hell, one of the reasons I go for rides is to get AWAY from all this constant barrage of bullcrap from every angle.

Cool stuff but not even remotely for me.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Jayem said:


> Garmin Instinct. I really like that it can interface with multiple remote temperature sensors. I find that super-nice in the winter time. No issues with the GPS, it's always worked great looking back at the Strava tracks it uploads. Battery life is good, flashy color-screen stuff is bad for battery life IME. Also, watches suck for nav, so that's really more of a "backup". Like in the Iditarod I uploaded the 350 mile course, "just in case", but I also had it on my eTrex and In-Reach. More of a **** hits the fan thing if I have to nav with it. It's just smart enough that I use a few of the features, also for tracking snow-shoe trails and other stuff, but not so smart that I'm paying $800 for maybe a tiny bit of the capability I'll actually use. This is an area where they really want to sucker you in IMO to pay for a lot of extra stuff they want to convince you that you'll use every day.


You paid $800 for a Garmin Instinct?!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

prj71 said:


> You paid $800 for a Garmin Instinct?!


Nope, I paid $200 at a fundraiser auction, I'm saying I'm not paying $800 for a stealth hypersonic tank-watch.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Again guys, you can turn the alerts off. I use mine as a watch. The only difference is I press the start button three times at the beginning of a ride and 2x at the end. For that little bit of work the data it provides me is immeasurable.

just pointing this out in the event someone reads this trying to get educated rather than listen to complaints that can be easily addressed. 

again, if I had to do it over again I’d just use my bike computer with a paired chest strap but I already have the watch.


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

Bassmantweed said:


> Again guys, you can turn the alerts off. I use mine as a watch. The only difference is I press the start button three times at the beginning of a ride and 2x at the end. For that little bit of work the data it provides me is immeasurable.
> 
> just pointing this out in the event someone reads this trying to get educated rather than listen to complaints that can be easily addressed.


And at the other end of the scale are the technoid geeks like me who think if some gear is good, more gear is better.


----------



## L1kesb1kes (Apr 24, 2021)

I was totally not sold on the smart watch for a while but I grabbed a Garmin Fenix to try as a backup GPS for some sketchy solo backcountry hiking a few years ago and the thing never leaves my wrist now. It's just super convenient and it does help motivate me to keep fit especially in the off season when riding all the time isn't really an option.

I love the Fenix and the heart rate has been pretty accurate for me (checked against a few devices now). I only charge it about once a week. Never worry about it running out of batteries on long workouts which is nice but I wouldn't get this expensive of a watch just for general fitness tracking personally. The lower end Garmin line looks nice too if you don't need the ridiculous battery life and maps. My brother loves his Apple watch I just can't get behind the square watch plus I don't have an Iphone.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I use a phone app (Cyclemeter) and Bluetooth heart rate strap ~25% of the time. 

Post on the (free) $trava platform so peeps can see where we may have crossed paths. Don't care at all about stats against others and can't see who's got trophies or other BS.

Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

I have a Samsung Watch4. It's great for contactless pay. Notifications are customizable. 

I like changing my watch face every once in a while. One day I'm feeling digital, the next, retro analog. 

A simple movement of the wrist to read text messages on the fly. 

As far as biking goes, I use a Wahoo HR strap and a Garmin Edge 130 plus. The watch stays at home.


----------



## CohenTheBarbarian (7 mo ago)

I use an Apple Watch as one of my everyday connected devices.
Specifically for riding I use it to track my rides and check how well I am doing against my past runs.
It's also a pretty convenient tool to check some of my biometrics such as heart rate and make sure I am not stretching myself too much (I can usually feel it but having some hard numbers to look at help me stay reasonable).
I have used it occasionally for maps but frankly its value is a little limited for mtb here. Maps are good and accurate if you are on the general road network, not so much when you are on the trails.
Lastly and this is something I have grown to enjoy more and more I use it a lot for communicating, eg. sending a SMS to my wife (use the voice recognition feature) to tell her I am done and heading back home, or even taking a phone call while I am on the trail. It's much handier than taking my phone out from my backpack/hip pack (or whatever I am using to carry my stuff on the specific day).

Eventually I'd say that as with a lot of tech devices you don't absolutely need it but it makes your life more convenient.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

My first was a cheap Garmin Forerunner 35. Battery lasts a week or a few decent rides. Very reliable for basic alerts but you have to use the phone if you need to answer/reply.

Currently have a Apple Watch 7. Battery lasts a day (gps only version) or a good long ride. Not 100% reliable for alerts, it’s not very loud and the vibration isn’t very strong, but you can answer/reply directly from the watch without getting the phone out in many instances. Got that boring friend you need to call and you are on a slow climb with cell reception? I’ve done that a couple times now…


----------



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

Some of you are looking at the notifications as a pain, but for me, having them on my wrist is a huge benefit for riding.

On weekdays, while I am retired, I am only semi-retired and I have a few customers I still work with. The ability to get notifications, easily, means I do not need to be tied to the house. On weekdays, when I want to get out for an urban ride, I can do this and not have to worry about missing anything. Billable hours are billable hours, and I have billed time while on the bike.

On the weekends I ride trails. The phone stays in the pack. But before I had the smart watch it was get a text, and the next time I stop, take the pack off, unzip the pocket, take out the phone, unlock it, read the text, reply. Wait. Nothing happens. Put the phone back in the pocket, zip it up, put the pack on start to ride, 10 seconds later, DING!

That was annoying. No matter how many times you tell your wife never to text with OK, she still does it. A smart watch was cheaper than a divorce. For those that need to stay in touch for whatever reason, Having texts on either your Garmin or your wrist helps ensure that you can ignore the things you don't care about and ensure that you never miss an important one. Even when you tell your spouse you only answer phone calls and not texts, they will inevitably text you an important question.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

I have the Garmin Instinct Solar. As far as the Heart Rate feature is concerned...When I get on the machines at the gym that read heart rate when you grab the handles...mainly the spin bike and the elliptical...the heart rate on those machines matches what my Garmin Watch says. Whether or not it's accurate or not is irrelevant since it's just a number for reference. The repeatability is there.

As far as the notifications. You can turn them all off. Mine aren't ever on. Have them turned off on the bike computer as well. Don't want to be bothered by buzzing noises and texts/emails when I'm busy with a biking or hiking activity.


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

Been in the same delima for years. I have, while bilking, Wahoo roam and bolts on my bikes and honestly looking on my wrist especially whilst MTBing is a pain. I'm a huge watch-guy/collector (vintage, mechanical and quartz) and 99% of the time rely on my head units for the data and a mechanical or quartz watch on my wrist. When not biking and running, skiing, hiking sometimes i'll carry my head unit just to record or strava. Other times i'll use my apple watch and now that they have the "rugged" version i think i might just do that.
I've researched the F' outta smart watches and i'm afraid i'd spend a s-ton of money and more time than i already have researching (looking at either a Garmin or Suunto) and then it would just sit in a drawer and loose value by the month.
I just went on a big MTB tour and a few of the guys had watches (garmins) I can see the use case a bit but really my head unit worked fine if not better than the watches (battery life was better, convenience, seeing the map right there). The only case i think i'd get one is for hiking/mountaineering and/or ski touring/XC skiing or if i really got into running. Non of which i see in my future.
The only time head units have failed me is racing cross when i switch over to my pit/B bike and forget to swap the head units out (i remind myself every time to switch but soo flustered in the pits in never happens) In this case my apple watch does not pair with any other sensors that i have on my CX rigs (HR, PWR) and not huge deal but this is how CX pro's do it..smart watches.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

One thing I like about the watch is that sometimes I'm a ding dong and forget to grab my Garmin Edge. If that happens I can use my watch (which also pairs with my speed and cadence sensors) to record my ride and upload to strava.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Also, doing expedition stuff, it's real nice having my miles and time displayed for easy reference. Bar mount GPS is actually harder to look down, not to mention that they can be severely limited in the cold as far as battery life, but then the watch buzzes every 5 miles, so I don't even have to really "look at it" to have an idea of where I am. That quick reference is real nice, without having to clutter up the bars with electronics. Plus, it tracks the ride just the same.


----------



## whipnet (Dec 30, 2021)

I own 3 Galaxy watches and use them for different task. (BTW, all of those annoying notifications being mentioned can be turned off individually on the watch)

I record using Samsung Health and sync to Strava and Google Fit and then from Strava to Trailforks. Using the watch gives me my heart rate which is calculated into the energy used on the exercise. (Richer stats on Strava)

I also really like Strava's heatmap that shows me all the trails I've ridden and how often at a glance.

I like leaving my phone in one place and being able to control my music, bluetooth speakers and volume from the watch, clicking or just telling it what you want. 

Taking a hands free call sometimes comes in handy too when you can't get to your phone.

Contactless payments.

Exercising without a phone.

*


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 13, 2022)

I had the original Apple Watch....then the series 4 now I ordered the Ultra because of the way you can drop way points when you ride....preventing getting lost. I'm from So Cal but have lived in NorCal the last 23 years....I just started Mt Biking again and don't know the trails real well cause most the time I ride solo....So the watch seemed like a good idea.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I love them- I don't have to bring my Garmin computer (I forget sometimes) and I can even leave my phone behind (I forget once in a while). They are also MUCH lighter than regular watches I'd wear and I can track my VO2 Max. I actually stopped wearing watches for a decade or more, till the Apple Watch and the nicer Garmin (like the 935/945) came along.


----------



## Ritsui (Sep 15, 2014)

I resisted getting a smartwatch almost as long as I resisted getting a smartphone a decade or so ago because I really "didn't need to be THAT connected". I ended up getting an Apple watch mostly because I wanted to "play around" with health stats (heart rate, bp, etc) while running or riding without having to mess around with a phone in my hand. Ends up resistance was futile. I am assimilated.

+ I love it for MTB. Not just because I can check my heart rate or blood oxygen while riding or take an emergency call without touching my phone. I've also gone OTB a few times since getting it and each time I had to stop it from calling my emergency contacts to rescue my ass .

+ I found there are a number of less obvious apps (grocery list, camera remote, home automation, etc.) with watch versions that really make life easier. 

+ Unlike a phone, the watch was a one time purchase. No monthly plan, just bluetooth to my phone. 

- DH/Park riding with a $xxx piece of hardware on my arm feels stupid, but unlike my phone, I haven't damaged it . . . yet. 

- Unless you are well < 50 with great reflexes & eyesight, get the biggest display you can. I got the smaller Apple watch and while I can read the display fine, my fat fingers can't do much actual click/swipe navigation on a device that small while riding. It's basically one app at a time for me unless I'm coasting nice and slow.

Regardless what platform you're on, fitness tracking is just one part of it. If there are watch versions of just a few apps you use a lot that let you do simple things without pulling out your phone, it's probably worth it.


----------



## bfdnelson (4 mo ago)

randum said:


> I just bought a basic Casio watch for 20 bucks. It tells the time and it has a stopwatch which I like so i know how long i have been biking, hiking, snowshoeing, swimming or running. I make maps on Google earth and export them to my phone for navigation and GPS when i am out. I have never owned a smart watch, but given their popularity, I am wondering if I should consider one - or if they are just largely marketing gimmicks
> 
> I am not interested in having my phone alerts ping my watch.


They're definitely not just market gimmicks. But like anything, you need to have clear expectations on what you want to use it for before you choose to buy one. I have a Garmin Fenix 6 Pro that I can offer some pros and cons for. 

I wanted a smart fitness device that:
1. Was small and light
2. Could simultaneously connect to multiple devices (chest HRM, smart trainer, power meters, phone, etc.)
3. Could dependably receive a GPS signal when in the backcountry
4. Had mapping capabilities
5. Had good data analysis capabilities
6. Could automatically port data to/from other apps that I regularly use (Zwift, Training Peaks, Strava, Vitality, etc)

Pros for the Garmin Fenix 6 Pro:
-It met all criteria for #2-6. 
-The Garmin Connect data software is fantastic, offering custom exports and reporting functionality! 
-You can build routes (called a course) in the Garmin software and then port it to the watch. Then you can initiate the course on the watch and it will show you a map and prompt you when to make turns.
-Easy to change bands and it looks professional enough to wear at work without standing out.
-Darn near indestructible. I've hit it against rocks, taken falls into dirt and gravel and it comes back with rock dust on it and no scratches! lol 
-Great battery life. I've ridden a few 12hr races and it's never gone dead even with all functionality active for the duration.

Cons for the Garmin Fenix 6 Pro:
-Kind of big/chunky. It hasn't hindered me, but it's noticeable.
-Navigating the menus on the watch isn't the most intuitive.
-Larger updates require that the watch be physically connected to a computer and updates installed via the Garmin Express app. Frankly, the Garmin Express app sucks. It regularly crashes or doesn't complete updates and I have to restart it. It also fights syncing the watch sometimes. It's not catastrophic and it always works in the end, but man is it annoying...
-HR readings can be erratic or very low when watch is exposed to cold temperatures. Hence, I run a chest HRM that syncs to the watch during workouts.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

Garmin watch for Running.

I'd soon like to leave my phone at home when I run, but I've not yet seen a cellular watch at a pricepoint I can stomach.

But they are getting closer.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

I recently picked up a Garmin vivoactive 4 and tested the GPS accuracy vs my Phone(oneplus 3) vs my Lezyne Super GPS, the results have been positive as long as you wait for the watch to pick up the signal first.

I also have the lezyne heart rate monitor but it's been so bad that I gave up on it, the watch however seems to be accurate.

then there are multiple other options for other workouts and sleep tracking. It will also share the information to MyFitnessPal etc if set up.

Overall I'm happy with it and it's replacing my GPS for ride tracking.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

The nudge and quantification aspects are great overall. Cellular capability is fantastic. So far I've had had very early watches from others and Apple Watch 2, 4 and 8. I really like the freedoms I get for work in addition to personal aspects. I leave my phone home and can still be on call.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

What about Alpina smart watch? Is it good? 

Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

If my Apple Watch Series 5 with cellular data could make it past 5 hours while in Fitness mode, I would be tempted to ditch my Garmin Edge 830. With Trail Forks on my phone, it’s all I really need.

I’m quickly losing interest in my 830, and starting to eye up the new Ultra (if only it wasn’t so GD expensive).


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

The nice thing about watches is you can generally use your body-heat to keep them working in colder temps IME. That's why I like my Instinct. I can do all-day 100-mile races without it conking out...in the cold. I probably said this earlier, but they are not great for map-nav...but having a running total of mileage and time that you can reference nearly instantly is the most important part IME.


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 13, 2022)

mtnbkrmike said:


> If my Apple Watch Series 5 with cellular data could make it past 5 hours while in Fitness mode, I would be tempted to ditch my Garmin Edge 830. With Trail Forks on my phone, it’s all I really need.
> 
> I’m quickly losing interest in my 830, and starting to eye up the new Ultra (if only it wasn’t so GD expensive).


I love my new Apple Ultra...Gives Elevation, Heart Rate (without Chest Strap), VO Max readings...plus Way finder drops when ever you ask Siri so you can find your way back to the parking lot if riding somewhere new..


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

LarryMagoo said:


> I love my new Apple Ultra...Gives Elevation, Heart Rate (without Chest Strap), VO Max readings...plus Way finder drops when ever you ask Siri so you can find your way back to the parking lot if riding somewhere new..


Plus a crapload more, including battery life that will easily endure an ultra epic adventure. That’s the only thing that my cellular data Series 5 falls down on.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Just noticed that as every euro CX racer crosses the line, they press stop on their watch.
Nothing on the bars.


----------



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

LarryMagoo said:


> I love my new Apple Ultra...Gives Elevation, Heart Rate (without Chest Strap), VO Max readings...plus Way finder drops when ever you ask Siri so you can find your way back to the parking lot if riding somewhere new..


You get VO Max on the ultra for cycling? On my S7 I can only get VO Max on walking, not cycling.


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 13, 2022)

austin_bike said:


> You get VO Max on the ultra for cycling? On my S7 I can only get VO Max on walking, not cycling.


Yes I do....Plus it recognizes the difference between when I walk my dog and when I ride on it's own!


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

NordieBoy said:


> Just noticed that as every euro CX racer crosses the line, they press stop on their watch.
> Nothing on the bars.


Thats because they all have pit bikes and can not swap a bar mount head unit off during exchanges between a/b bikes.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

randum said:


> I am not interested in having my phone alerts ping my watch.


Then you don't have any need for a smart watch. 

Getting a smart watch so I don't need to pull my phone out of my pocket is amazing. I could never go back to a regular watch now. I can check weather conditions, track my heart rate, map a ride or run without a bike computer (although I use a Wahoo Bolt for rides), screen calls and text messages, and check my calendar for plans my just glancing at my wrist. I was a skeptic at first but now I feel naked without it. But like I said, if it's not for you, just don't worry about it.


----------



## supranatural (3 mo ago)

I’m a watch guy, love watches (from Casio to Citizen to Rolex, I’ve had and still have them all) but I hated the Apple watches (I think they look ugly but that’s just me…) but couldn’t find a good reason to get a smart watch. But at the same time I’m a data driven guy…I‘ve used science and data for training since I was a kid all the way through pro sports (auto racing - we used extensive telemetry and data gathering and I’ve also done the same for my son who is a karting champion). I was the kid who would take his pulse rate in the morning to see if he was overtraining. So I’m new to the whole MTB and a few months ago I had a trip to the Keys planned along with some scuba trips with my son, I looked into the Garmin Descent for a dive computer and ended up getting one for use as a dive computer and fitness watch/tracker. I absolutely love it. The only thing I hate is it’s displaced my daily Citizen watch which I love. But the insights it gives me into all my different workouts (from running to hiking to biking to HIIT etc) is game changing. And it has great battery life…I throw it on the charger once every 7-10 days (another reason I refuse to wear an Apple Watch). The only thing that was a negative is during rides the heart rate montitor is inconsistent so I use a chest strap paired to it while I ride. It’s also a 52mm watch face so very easy for me to read while working out. To me well worth the price of admisson.


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

supranatural said:


> The only thing I hate is it’s displaced my daily Citizen watch which I love. But the insights it gives me into all my different workouts (from running to hiking to biking to HIIT etc) is game changing. And it has great battery life…


Wear two? I've got a G-Shock Rangeman on my left wrist, and a Garmin S62 on my right...


----------



## supranatural (3 mo ago)

Mudguard said:


> Wear two? I've got a G-Shock Rangeman on my left wrist, and a Garmin S62 on my right...


You're hardcore man! As much as I like watches I'm not sure if I want to wear two at a time.


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

supranatural said:


> You're hardcore man! As much as I like watches I'm not sure if I want to wear two at a time.


At one point I found myself with my Apple watch on my left wrist, my GoPro remote on my right, and my Wahoo Tickr on my right forearm. I felt like I was about to become a meme so I purged a bit.


----------



## louiesquared (6 mo ago)

I am thinking about getting the new Apple Watch SE with cellular just so I can ditch my phone when I ride. The added benefit of a good HRM and the ability to track the ride for later analysis sounds cool as well. I don't think I need a ride computer as I am not too worried about following a GPS map while riding so I think a watch would be a better solution.

Is anyone else using a cellular smart watch like this?


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

louiesquared said:


> I am thinking about getting the new Apple Watch SE with cellular just so I can ditch my phone when I ride. The added benefit of a good HRM and the ability to track the ride for later analysis sounds cool as well. I don't think I need a ride computer as I am not too worried about following a GPS map while riding so I think a watch would be a better solution.
> 
> Is anyone else using a cellular smart watch like this?


Are looking to be able to take and receive calls/messages from it while you're riding? 

If not, you don't need the cellular version as the non-cellular version still has its own GPS and can track rides without being connected to a phone. 

I usually put my phone on airplane mode while I ride anyway and use my Apple Watch to track my ride.


----------



## louiesquared (6 mo ago)

FrankS29 said:


> Are looking to be able to take and receive calls/messages from it while you're riding?
> 
> If not, you don't need the cellular version as the non-cellular version still has its own GPS and can track rides without being connected to a phone.
> 
> I usually put my phone on airplane mode while I ride anyway and use my Apple Watch to track my ride.


I want the ability to call for help if (who am I kidding, when) I crash and need medical aid. I ride alone a lot.


----------



## supranatural (3 mo ago)

louiesquared said:


> I want the ability to call for help if (who am I kidding, when) I crash and need medical aid. I ride alone a lot.


I also ride with my phone in addition to my watch and I have the watch setup for notification to my wife and son if I crash…haven’t tested it yet (and hope never to…).


----------



## louiesquared (6 mo ago)

supranatural said:


> I also ride with my phone in addition to my watch and I have the watch setup for notification to my wife and son if I crash…haven’t tested it yet (and hope never to…).


With a cellular watch I could leave the phone in my car and still have the safety net of the watch. I hate carrying stuff on my rides. All my tools and spares are mounted in and on the bike. Replacing a watch after a crash would be a lot less than the phone.


----------



## supranatural (3 mo ago)

louiesquared said:


> With a cellular watch I could leave the phone in my car and still have the safety net of the watch. I hate carrying stuff on my rides. All my tools and spares are mounted in and on the bike. Replacing a watch after a crash would be a lot less than the phone.


If my Garmin Descent had cellar I'd use it but unfortunately it does not. I don't mind carrying a phone... Alternative is to use an Apple Watch and I don't like them at all. A little extra weight to me isn't anything to stop me. If I had to replace my watch it's the reverse for me... The watch is significantly more expensive than my iPhone.


----------

